# Abu Dhabi to Sohar by Road



## sha_farooq (Dec 9, 2015)

Dear All,

I used to travel from Dubai to Sohar - Oman via road through Hatta border. Recently I have shifted to Abu Dhabi and need to travel Oman again. I came across a news on Gulf News on January 6, 2016 that now they have made some changes in rules and boarder crossing is possible only though Hatta and other borders are now designated only to GCC nationals. 

I am an Indian National with Abu Dhabi resident Visa. 

I need someone who has recently traveled to Oman Via Road from Abu Dhabi. Can you please advise me

1. If I can cross boarder of Al Kuwaitat Border Post in Al Ain and enter Oman
2. Do i have to go all the way to Malaiha Road in Sharjah and then go to Hatta border for crossing?

Please advise as I need to travel on Thursday to Oman and I don't want to spoil my journey getting into wrong border post or ending up travelling 200 Kms more. Thanks,


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Go through the main Buraimi border post in Al Ain, no worries, providing you can get or have an Oman visa which I think you probably do.

Why you would want to do Hatta is beyond me.


----------



## sha_farooq (Dec 9, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Go through the main Buraimi border post in Al Ain, no worries, providing you can get or have an Oman visa which I think you probably do.
> 
> Why you would want to do Hatta is beyond me.


Dear,

Thank you for the reply. If you refer gulf news on January 6, 2016, it is given that now on Burhaimi boarder is only for GCC nationals. You will be able to google that news by typing "Al Madam-Hatta diversion: Expats not allowed on Oman E44"

That is making me worried to cross boarder by road. I don't even want to end up travelling from Abu Dhabi to Burhaimi and then return all the way back. So if you have traveled during 2016 and able to get on arrival visa for Oman as well please advise. 

Thanks,


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

sha_farooq said:


> Dear,
> 
> Thank you for the reply. If you refer gulf news on January 6, 2016, it is given that now on Burhaimi boarder is only for GCC nationals. You will be able to google that news by typing "Al Madam-Hatta diversion: Expats not allowed on Oman E44"
> 
> ...


Dear,

The E44 is no where near Buraimi? That's the Hatta Road from (basically Dubai), I'm talking about the Buraimi (Al Ain) border.


----------



## sha_farooq (Dec 9, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Dear,
> 
> The E44 is no where near Buraimi? That's the Hatta Road from (basically Dubai), I'm talking about the Buraimi (Al Ain) border.


My dear I am aware of what you said. I just told u to google that artical. Ok i will cut paste for you. 

"The exit fees for land border crossings into Oman has been standardised to Dh35 per person exiting Emirati territory through the Hatta border post.

Guides can also confirm that non-GCC nationals (expatriates) are no longer allowed to take the direct E44 route between Al Madam and Hatta, which enters Omani territory. Expats will now need to take the Sharjah-Kalba road to Hatta in order to avoid being turned back at Al Madam checkpoint after which checkposts are manned by the Omani authorities.

Expat Route to Hatta Turn left at the Al Madam roundabout and get onto the E55 heading to Al Malaiha. Turn into the Sharjah/Kalba road (signpost – Shawka). Turn right towards Hatta onto the E44 after around 25-30 kilometres, thereby avoiding Omani territory and moving on to the Al Wajajah border post.

Time difference The change results in 30 minutes of extra driving which is better when compared to 45 minutes to 2 hours of extra driving when you reach the border and you're asked to turn back and loop around.

Avoid Al Madheef checkpoint (Al Ain/Buraimi border) as well as Al Hili border as these are only open to GCC nationals, while the Dibba police post requires expats to have a hotel booking for the Golden Tulip hotel or the Six Senses Zighy Bay or a dhow cruise booking to pass through".

Hope now you get it what i am trying to know.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

When did I mention the Al Madheef checkpoint? That's the small one, not the major Al Ain one (which you can still use).

Honestly some people!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

the Khatm Al Shikla (or whatever the correct spelling is) border post is open to expats. I have used Buraimi last year, but not sure with the news reports - however if you google even in 2008 similar news stories were getting circulated (e.g. Buraimi is open to GCC nationals only etc). Maybe the rules have always existed but applied inconsistently.

Khatm Al Shikla https://goo.gl/maps/6dwvfzEaGG52


----------



## sha_farooq (Dec 9, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> When did I mention the Al Madheef checkpoint? That's the small one, not the major Al Ain one (which you can still use).
> 
> Honestly some people!


Are you referring to Al Kuwaitat Border Post in Al Ain???


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

The one on the E7, as rsinner stated, is open. Totally.

And rsinner, stories like this go around all the time, like the speed limits in Jumeriah, the G55 (now G65) hitting you, the rear enders on Dubai plated cars driving through Sharjah. It's all rubbish!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Quoting 2008 articles in relation to anything other than examples of out of date information, is pointless.


----------



## sha_farooq (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks guys... I will travel on Thursday and let you have the information about it. Cheers.


----------



## cooltide (Dec 10, 2013)

sha_farooq said:


> Thanks guys... I will travel on Thursday and let you have the information about it. Cheers.


So how did you get on?


----------



## sha_farooq (Dec 9, 2015)

cooltide said:


> So how did you get on?


It was quiet easy as i didn't expect it to be. Travel to Al Ain and then go to khatam al shakla border. Pay 30 aed exit charges per person at the window and pass the gate. At next window the officer will stamp your passport with exit stamp. then the routine car and documents check. Thats it you will enter Oman. Now don't be confused as Oman border is almost 20 - 25 kms away from UAE border. I felt that i missed Oman entry gate but the petrol station guy guided straight to the check post where i got my Oman visa stamped and proceeded towards Sohar. 

All the best.


----------

